# High end battery .HE



## andro (20/1/17)

you are not really into HE mod until you have the rigth batteries . Here you go ..... louis vuitton battery . Only for the elite vapers 
Except jokes .... love this wrap . And look cool imo ( i love LV )

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## gdigitel (20/1/17)

Ooh they suit your Manolo Blanik's
https://www.manoloblahnik.com
Please note the price tags attached... all of a sudden vaping seems reasonable


----------

